# Ogre Kingdoms: Good?



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys, my friend is getting into fantasy with me and he wants to start Ogre Kingdoms. From what experience I have from watching my brother in 6th edition they were quite good, but I've heard now they are crap.

So my question is, are they still any good? because I don't want him to lose heart in them and waste loads of cash.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

People who saying they are crap now, just don't have a clue how to use them properly. I've started playing Ogre Kingdoms with teh new edition, and despite being a relative noob to fantasy as I've not played it for more then 10years before I started it again, I'm finding Ogre's rather effective.

You've got your gorgers, which are great for bringing in behind ememy lines and taking out weapons crews. The Scraplauncher is awesome as its a mobile, stone thrower chariot, with killing blow. And all their monsterous units have impact hits if you charge, plus stomp attacks. Orges really thrive on their core units now. 

Admitedly, alot of their magic items suck and are pretty useless, but if played right, they can pretty much stomp anyone in their path. They do suffer a bit against magic, as some of the stupidly lethal spells really hit them hard, but then they do that to anyone now. 

Ogre's are still good. Its just playing them right and using the right units and tactics that can be a problem, but thats like any other army. Give Chaos Warriors a bad player and they can still suck. Give Ogre's a bad player, and they can still do alot of damage before getting wiped out. 

Plus, they are the cheapest army to feild. Just buy the battalion boxes. 2 of those and then a couple of extras like a scrap launcher and some characters and you can easily have a 2000-3000 point force for a good £50 cheaper then most armies.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Does your opponent have Purple Sun/Pit of Shades?

Yes: Ogres suck. There is no point even playing.

No: Ogres are ok. Not the best army ever, but ok.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much though you can ask that about any army and say that about any army.... Heck, its gotten to the point in my area that your banned from using them as they've caused too many arguements in store, even though the managers pointed out how easily they can be countered.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sethis said:


> Does your opponent have Purple Sun/Pit of Shades?
> 
> Yes: Ogres suck. There is no point even playing.
> 
> No: Ogres are ok. Not the best army ever, but ok.


Erm... by that logic lizardmen must suck even harder. But they are still very competative. There are ways around magic, and under the current edition you have to pick your lores when you write the list-no customising magic to each opponent, which should be frowned upon in any situation. So you'd have to either be playing a total dick, or be facing an army that's likely to use lore of death/shadow.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

No, because Lizardmen actually have some of the best casters in the game, and can therefore hold their own in the magic phase. Also a decent selection of items that can help. Also, unless you're fielding entire units of Kroxigor, you're only losing Saurus Warriors. Hardly the same as 3 Wound models.

Some armies are functionally immune to Purple Sun. Like Elves.
Some armies are alright against it. Like Empire.
Some armies are totally and utterly screwed by it. Like Ogres.

This is what happens when you don't actually, you know, playtest every army against every other army effectively.

And Shadow is probably the 2nd-3rd most often used lore in my local area, after Life and maybe tied with Death. The Ogre players mostly play each other and the Tomb Kings player, because they get roflraped by Empire, Elves and Chaos.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought Shadow, Light and Life were tied on a first place of magic lores being used the most, closely followed by Death.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Light? I've never seen anyone use it, ever.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Sethis said:


> Light? I've never seen anyone use it, ever.


I've seen three different rivers take this lore.
No players though

On more of a topic, when you lose 1 ogre or a similar multiple wound model, it is felt far more than losing even 30% of a large block of cheap infantry. While I like the feel of the spell, it is a bit crazy. Any unit decimating/ obliterating spell seems a bit harsh.
*ahem: irresistible force curse of the horned rat


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I was judging a young-bloods tourny where the winner was a lizard army that had taken lore of light... it was sick to see it used properly. It works supurbly with lizards, and didnt hurt that there were a fair few daemon lists around...

As for ogres- I think they're good, and certainly a lot easier to learn to play then they used to be.
Personally I think that vets will find them worse and I certainly think they're a little dull with the new rules but thats a small price to pay: they used to be incredibly hard to learn to use effectively (although if you did they often worked incredibly well- very few opponents had lists or tactics to fight well played ogres) but now they're more mainstream and even a beginner can use them effectively. Throw as many bulls into a unit as possible and throw it at the enemy...


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I was thinking about playing Ogres, I am glad I picked lizardmen after reading some of these posts....


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I play Lizards primarily and have an Ogre army waiting to be painted (Once I finish all those damn skinks, anyway). The lizards are much easier to play. But Ogres are fun too. I love the idea behind Skragg and a Gorger army.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know anything about ogres, but if you're worried about purple sun/pit of shades, or any other high casting value spell, take a dispel scroll (one player I know just waits for someone to get a high casting result to release the scroll, just to see the look on their face). It's only one use, but your opponent can't cast it off more than once or twice without miscasting (and probably blowing himself up).


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> I was judging a young-bloods tourny where the winner was a lizard army that had taken lore of light... it was sick to see it used properly. It works supurbly with lizards, and didnt hurt that there were a fair few daemon lists around...


Sorry for continuing a bit of an off-topic thing here, but I very much like the Lore of Light for Lizardmen. About the only problems their main blocks suffer from are the things that Light fixes. WS10/I10 Saurus Warriors are ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Sarge1447 (May 11, 2010)

The Meddler said:


> I don't know anything about ogres, but if you're worried about purple sun/pit of shades, or any other high casting value spell, take a dispel scroll


...You know those don't work against irresitible force, right? and a roll on the miscast table, even the particularly nasty new one, is a miniscule price to pay for watching 2/3 of the ogres in your way die. instantly. with no defense, or counter, or anything. Against not-OP magic, though, I quite like new ogres. A player at our club started them up, and uses units of 75 gnoblars and they work pretty well to tie up units until the hard hitters can get in the flank and cut a swathe through the enemy.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Sorry for continuing a bit of an off-topic thing here, but I very much like the Lore of Light for Lizardmen. About the only problems their main blocks suffer from are the things that Light fixes. WS10/I10 Saurus Warriors are ridiculously awesome.


I beleive lizardmen use the lore of heavens, not light, but the slann mage priest can use any lore that isnt race specific.


----------

